# E-Types Most Sensitive to Criticism?



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone can be sensitive to criticism at a given moment, but I'm asking which types are _more_ prone to being sensitive to criticism, particularly _destructive_ criticism, and why?

Summoning @Swordsman of Mana, @Entropic.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Personally think type 1 and 3s to be most sensitive towards criticism.Because..
When 1s are criticized,they start to think their actions are below standard.This chain reaction leads them to be very sensitive to the slightest criticism.1w9s particularly feel drained with destructive criticism.
And type 3s see criticism as a burden to be completely removed.It hampers their always-winning mindset.So they are sensitive too.
Least:type 5:Anyway,they lack intelligence..
7s:Its nothing..
8s:Fuck!I am right..


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Ooho..type 6s can be very sensitive towards criticism too..but it depends because CP 6s are sometimes more rebellious and careless than even 8s..Overall type 6 is all about rules.And they consider criticism to be a serious fault in their rules..so anyway they try to get rid of that and thus become more sensitive[like 1s].
(N.B:Sorry for posting twice,my device dont allow myself to write over 512 letters at once,so I am unable to provide long explanations.Anyhow,I will get rid of it]


----------



## Philathea (Feb 16, 2015)

Extremely generalizing here but I would say:

2s,7s, and 8s: least sensitive
4s, 6s, and 9s: most sensitive

There is so much variation within type though.. I know everyone says that because if you don't include a disclaimer someone will get mad, but there really IS a lot of variation. 9w8s in particular can be so numb they're almost sociopathic. I myself am a 4 and I don't care about most criticism. And I have met very insecure 7s. But generally speaking, I would say the above is a common trend.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Destructive criticism will get under anyones skin. How they respond may all be different and you will probably see their type color that response.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Despotic Nepotist said:


> Anyone can be sensitive to criticism at a given moment, but I'm asking which types are _more_ prone to being sensitive to criticism, particularly _destructive_ criticism, and why?
> 
> Summoning @Swordsman of Mana, @Entropic.


imo
most sensitive: 6s and 4s
fairly sensitive: 2s, 3s, 9s
not very sensitive: 5s, 7s
least sensitive: 1s, 8s


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Philathea said:


> Extremely generalizing here but I would say:


2s,7s, and 8s: least sensitive
4s, 6s, and 9s: most sensitive[/quote]
replace 2s with 1s and this sounds fairly accurate. 2s tend to be assertive and openly proud and can display a convincing degree of bravado, but they're still very much tied to the opinions of others most of the time (like 7s, 2s are narcissistic, but 7s require less narcissistic supply from the social sphere).



> There is so much variation within type though.. I know everyone says that because if you don't include a disclaimer someone will get mad, but there really IS a lot of variation.


indeed 



> 9w8s in particular can be so numb they're almost sociopathic.


some would accuse you of exaggeration, but I have experienced what you're talking about



> I myself am a 4 and I don't care about most criticism. And I have met very insecure 7s. But generally speaking, I would say the above is a common trend.


7s who feel criticized tend to be avoidant and don't want others to realize they've been hurt


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> imo
> most sensitive: 6s and 4s
> fairly sensitive: 2s, 3s, 9s
> not very sensitive: 5s, 7s
> least sensitive: 1s, 8s


Why would a type concerned with perfectionism and high standards for themselves be one of the least sensitive to criticism? If anything, they'd be one of *the* most sensitive. Of course, most of all to their own judgement, but just because someone thinks of their own morality as superior doesn't make them immune to other people's, as judgement from others only increases the self-moralizing and their need to do better. They may not show their sensitivity, as it's considered 'wrong' to be imperfect, but the sensitivity is still there.

Which is also what I've read about time and time again on type 1:



"Recognize that Ones are especially sensitive to criticism."
*https://www.enneagramworldwide.com/types/the-perfectionist/*​


"Ones can also be highly sensitive to criticism. It can be hard for them to hear sincere feedback from others because they are already beating up on themselves or fearing critical messages."
*The Complete Enneagram - Beatrice Chestnut*​


"If a beloved is even slightly critical the One hears the criticism as though through a megaphone"
*Fine Distinctions - Tom Condon, on Intimate Ones*
​

"Mentally comparing oneself to others, “Am I better or worse than they are?” Concern about criticism from others, “Are they judging me?”"
"Ones say that it is very painful to be criticized by others, because they are already burdened by self-judgment"
"When anxiety mounts, Ones are vulnerable to hearing implied criticism where none is really present. Innocuous conversations seem laced with negative overtones, and they suffer from the false belief that others are secretly judging them. At those times when Ones are most convinced that they are being looked down upon, it is enormously helpful for them to get a reality check on other people’s real opinions."
*The Enneagram; Understanding Yourself and the Others in Your Life - Helen Palmer*​


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

*1: *Tightens lips and wags index finger* (Internally screams "HOW DARE YOU CRITICIZE ME, HERETIC")* :angry:
2: "You don't like me? "
3: "I am clearly better than you!" 
*4: *Internalizes criticism/introjection* :angry: *
5: ... (Displays reasoned argument and intellectual superiority) 
*6: *Crosses arms* (reactive/defensive) :shocked:*
7: I am not stupid, I am allergic to your bullshit (positive reframing) :tongue:
8: WELL, FUCK YOU TOO / *unaffected like a boss* 
9: Meh... *discomfort*


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Define destructive criticism and possibly provide a context with an example of what you're thinking about and maybe I can answer. Overall though, I find that it depends on a person's self esteem and I'm more in line with @Quang here that types just respond differently to it rather than some being more or less sensitive. Maybe in terms of outwards reaction but that's different from not taking it to heart imo. Hence I prefer see a context being provided since a type response can be multifaceted. 

Take 8 for example, where depending on the offender and why the criticism is being uttered can go from a "oh yeah? I do bad shit so what about it?" to "shit, I'm such a bad person" reaction. These two are not equivalent and can appear in the same health range and level of self esteem. Both reinforce the same negative self image but the former is a positive reframing and doesn't affect you but rather adds to an attitude of self entitlement, but the latter can pretty much leave you tormented in guilt on the floor and cause a 5ish reaction of withdrawal. 

So yeah, context really matters here. I'm sure you can find similar contradictory or multifaceted responses in all the types. With that said, the type that is the most textbook allergic to criticism is type 1.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, when I think about it I can see any type being sensitive (maybe 8 the least, though...), but in different ways. Like a 4 might be like "you just don't understand!" while 9 might be more "am I really that bad...?" 1 maybe something like "who does this person think they are, like _they_ have the right to criticize me?" While 5 withdraws further, and 7 is like LOL WHATEVER etc. And each of those are sensitive in a way.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Philathea said:


> Extremely generalizing here but I would say:
> 
> 2s,7s, and 8s: least sensitive
> 4s, 6s, and 9s: most sensitive
> ...


i really don't agree with this. results or judgments like these are only reached if people start to rule out what is and isn't seen as "sensitive"--such as yelling, or storming off, or then coming at you with criticisms for your own criticizing nature, is in fact, a show of sensitivity. 


unless someone just shrugs it off, they're likely still "sensitive". and you could argue that the ability to 'shrug off' is directly tied to 1) self awareness, and 2) what the criticizer means to the person who is receiving the criticism. 


that said, i think the question should really be formed as: "which types tend to deal with the best with criticism?"--but even then, you run into the problems of "what is 'best'", and that is usually formed by what an individual is likely to seek from a situation (in other words, there really isn't an answer, just subjectivity clouding everything in an attempt to paint a picture that doesn't actually exist).


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Learning to accept constructive criticism, and weed out - in a logical and realistic fashion - which criticisms are worth paying attention to and which are coming from bias, cruelty or misunderstanding, is a growth for everyone, really...

But I think 1s are the most sensitive to it. As a type that wants to be perfect, it would be especially difficult to hear.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sensitive to criticism. The catch, though, is that I wouldn't necessarily want someone else to _know _that I've reacted sensitively to it. It tends to bring out my worse traits, which triggers a need to constrain myself more. 

We probably need to go a bit more into detail as to what kinds of criticism are at stake here, and who the criticism is coming from as well. The OP mentioned "damaging" criticism, which quite honestly I don't experience very often. I don't hear people complain about things I do very often in a truly vehement way; when I do hear it, it's not so much a case of self pity as much as it actually makes me deeply resent the person criticizing me. These are the types of people I end up becoming argumentative with, or make me start to see red when I'm forced to interact with them which inevitably leads me into being pitted against the person in some way. 

This may sound kind of funny, but these people take on really exaggerated characteristics to me; if the person criticizing me has a big nose, they're "Pinocchio" in my head. If their voice is annoying or they make a facial expression I find stupid, it's almost like there is a cartoon of them playing in my head. It becomes a case of, "the person who criticized me for forgetting something, but smells like a pile of shit" or "the person who made it seem like I didn't do X, but herself is a lazy loser who weighs 6,000,000 pounds." It's just this weird reaction to being judged, where I feel I need to judge them right back, and find things they do that are even worse than what I did. I think it's actually a form of Reaction Formation, in reframing criticism of myself into criticism of others. It used to get me into trouble before I started studying the enneagram and where the hostility was coming from. I used to hold these things in, then spout them off, giving me the "rep" of being pissed off all the time, and hating people. By that point, I had often forgotten that the whole thing began because someone had simply criticized something I said or did, and not really understood why I was upset with the person. 

But again, I don't think you would necessarily know that a 1 took criticism to heart. I don't think our type is a type to cry over being criticized. They would certainly examine whether or not what you said could be valid; if they had already criticized themselves for the same thing, you likely wouldn't be the subject of their resentment since they've already scolded themselves for it. But at least for me if it's something I hadn't thought of and feels like rejection or blame, it tends to turn the resentment outward to the critic.


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

In my experience, 1s, 2s, 4s, and 6s are the most outwardly sensitive. There are many exceptions to this, I'm sure, but I notice it more in these types. Hard to tell with ones that don't show it, but 7s and 8s generally don't like to show it more than other types. I know that I don't show it and laugh off negative things said about me, but good god words can be seething.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm sensitive to criticism, and i would be blaming myself, feeling unwell and reacting defensively though inside i would criticize myself to and give them right (but i won't show it).

Strange  think 4/6 reaction here.

5's would be also sensitive, but more when they are attacked on their knowledge or on something that matters for them. Or am i wrong?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Define destructive criticism and possibly provide a context with an example of what you're thinking about and maybe I can answer.


The best way I can define destructive criticism is criticism that's not really meant to provide any feedback of use, but more to merely hurt the person.

*Constructive:* I honestly think that your essay on Dostoyesvky's _Notes from the Underground_ was flawed and this is why/here are the places where I think you can improve.

*Destructive:* This essay was just so fucking stupid! Like, dude...what the fuck were you even thinking?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Despotic Nepotist said:


> The best way I can define destructive criticism is criticism that's not really meant to provide any feedback of use, but more to merely hurt the person.
> 
> *Constructive:* I honestly think that your essay on Dostoyesvky's _Notes from the Underground_ was flawed and this is why/here are the places where I think you can improve.
> 
> *Destructive:* This essay was just so fucking stupid! Like, dude...what the fuck were you even thinking?


All right, so within this context then no, an 8 would react in line with how people seem to perceive it here as in not giving a fuck. A 1 may take offense, so may a 4, a 3 or a 6, I think, as a whole. A 1 would feel the criticism is wrongful, 3 would take offense because it devalues their effort and success they placed in their work and would make them feel worthless, a 4 would feel that they put so much time into making it creative and unique/authentic and it is entirely devalued so they would feel worthless and a 6 would wonder whether they are really stupid or not.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> imo
> most sensitive: 6s and 4s
> fairly sensitive: 2s, 3s, 9s
> not very sensitive: 5s, 7s
> least sensitive: 1s, 8s


I would rather replace 1s with 7s(particularly 7w8).Type 1s can range from less sensitive to very sensitive.But this thing might be cleared by tritype.I believe 478 and 458 tritypes are least sensitive to criticism..followed by 358,278,147 and 378 tritypes.
What do you think?And I also dont think 4s to be sensitive.Particularly Sx 4s.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

newbie const said:


> I would rather replace 1s with 7s(particularly 7w8).Type 1s can range from less sensitive to very sensitive.But this thing might be cleared by tritype.I believe 478 and 458 tritypes are least sensitive to criticism..followed by 358,278,147 and 378 tritypes.
> What do you think?And I also dont think 4s to be sensitive.Particularly Sx 4s.


sensitivity is a defining feature of 4. they struggle with feelings of shame and defectiveness. the least sensitive heart type is probably Self Preservation 3 or Sexual 2. Sexual 4s are sensitive too....they just respond more aggressively to it :tongue:

imo, the least sensitive are 378 and 371. as for 1s, I've never met a "very sensitive" 1, also I concede that my view of them is a somewhat idealized.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Lakigigar said:


> 5's would be also sensitive, but more when they are attacked on their knowledge or on something that matters for them. Or am i wrong?


I'm a type 5 and that's how it is for me. It's painful when they criticize me on my knowledge or competence in an area of importance to me that I've personally invested alot of time in. 

I also wonder how much instinctual variant plays a role. Are social subtypes more sensitive to criticism from others in general? Sexual subtypes might be too, if it concerns intimate relationships and the like. It seems like self-pres might be somewhat less sensitive because they are more individual in outlook but I could be wrong here.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I would suppose image types. Which I think is pretty self-explanatory. 


And then, Ones. Because... you know. But only if it's regarding something they pride themselves on. I think they can take other sorts of criticism pretty well, because they actually want to make sure there isn't a better or more correct way they could be doing something.

I think head types are the least inclined to be hypersensitive to criticism. Although, depends how you look at it. Entitled Sevens are sometimes *so* unable to _entertain _the idea that maybe everything they're doing isn't perfect, fun, and how it should be. So it may appear like they can shrug it off without flinching, which is true on the surface, but it's because they really cannot handle it and a way that makes them more sensitive.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Ahhhh... I can be extremely and ridiculously sensitive to certain types of criticism. It depends on what it is. When someone criticizes something I've created (like a short story, poem, ect.), it can feel like the end of the world, as if they're attacking me. I don't become angry or defensive, but I'll basically make a mountain out of a molehill. One time I remember showing an ex this poem I wrote... and instead of saying how touched she was by the gesture, or how it made her feel, she pointed out my repeating syntax and completely missed the whole point of why I'd written it. I was so hurt that I tore it up and didn't write for like three months.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

The Exception said:


> I'm a type 5 and that's how it is for me. It's painful when they criticize me on my knowledge or competence in an area of importance to me that I've personally invested alot of time in.
> 
> I also wonder how much instinctual variant plays a role. Are social subtypes more sensitive to criticism from others in general? Sexual subtypes might be too, if it concerns intimate relationships and the like. It seems like self-pres might be somewhat less sensitive because they are more individual in outlook but I could be wrong here.


Yes. I know (have 5 in my subtype). Also the SX preference. 4 is also sensitive to criticism. 8 is my counterattack-modus or "being angry"-moody.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I get why a lot of people are alluding to type 1 on this, but on the same side of that token, if a 1 thinks he/she is right and justified, then he/she _probably _doesn't give two shits about other peoples' criticisms because he/she is right, and everyone else is dead ass wrong. 

The most generally sensitive types in my personal experience are types 4, 6, and 9. 

That aside, any type can get bogged down by criticism, especially if it isn't constructive. And let's face it... a good portion of the time people get butthurt about a criticism is when said person believes it to be true (even if just to a slight degree) due to low self-steem, low self-image, or due to just having gone about something in a completely fucked up way, lol. I think it has less to do with type, and more to do with one's personal level of confidence, one's willingness to learn, whether or not said person enjoys a challenge, etc.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Doll said:


> Ahhhh... I can be extremely and ridiculously sensitive to certain types of criticism. It depends on what it is. When someone criticizes something I've created (like a short story, poem, ect.), it can feel like the end of the world, as if they're attacking me. I don't become angry or defensive, but I'll basically make a mountain out of a molehill. One time I remember showing an ex this poem I wrote... and instead of saying how touched she was by the gesture, or how it made her feel, she pointed out my repeating syntax and completely missed the whole point of why I'd written it. I was so hurt that I tore it up and didn't write for like three months.


Yeah, I would be devastated too if my creative efforts go unappreciated like that. I've noticed that some people can be very brutal in their criticisms of other peoples' creativity. It may not be quite to their liking, but it's like they completely forget that there is a human being behind the work. A human that put their heart into it and invested alot of time and effort. 

I know what I'm saying doesn't sound very type 5 like. I am social subtype, so what other people have to say about it matters to me a great deal.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

The Exception said:


> I'm a type 5 and that's how it is for me. It's painful when they criticize me on my knowledge or competence in an area of importance to me that I've personally invested alot of time in.
> 
> I also wonder how much instinctual variant plays a role. Are social subtypes more sensitive to criticism from others in general? Sexual subtypes might be too, if it concerns intimate relationships and the like. It seems like self-pres might be somewhat less sensitive because they are more individual in outlook but I could be wrong here.




You might be right, although I am sp/sx and pretty sensitive to certain types of criticism. I've been figuring out that it has more to do with tone than anything, for me, though really anyone pointing out they've noticed my errors/flaws is slightly painful. 

For example, recently, I went into an office at work to look for a pen to take notes on something I was required to take notes on but, one of the people in the office was like "Uh, not from our desks, take one from here". For some reason his tone really bothered me - but especially because until that point, we'd had no pens anywhere else, they all went missing! Like, yeah, I would have looked elsewhere if there had ever been any, for the past few months. You think I'm stupid/lazy/careless or something? But I also realized simultaneously that I was being ridiculous. People have been able to critique me on actually important, personal matters, but they have done so in such a way that... I appreciated it, despite still feeling somewhat ashamed. 

And on actually important matters, the idea of someone completely holding in their complaints.... is even worse. I want to know. And it does feel like a threat to survival, to think of people somehow shielding me from criticism... though I don't understand why people need to be so insensitive about it sometimes. Especially if they already know me and know it's something I'd be sensitive to.

I recently went to the bank with someone who is SO-dom, probably SO/SP. They got a bank statement. When we got back to the car, they thought they'd lost it, but then figured out this wasn't the case. I asked, "What would you do if we had to go all the way back and ask for another one from the same people all over again?" because I find that kind of thing hilarious. He was like, "That would be so EMBARRASSING!" and I was llike... "Really? Why?" "Because I would look like a fool who can't even go to from the bank to the car without holding onto their statement like everyone else!"

To me, I guess I would feel silly/slightly embarrassed in that case, but not horrifically so. Like... who cares? If I do something silly like that, it doesn't affect anyone but me, so it's my business. Even if the tellers DID somehow make fun of me/imply that I was an idiot, I wouldn't care much because - I don't care about them, and because I'd just be doing something necessary for my own survival/logistics of my day. To imagine that he'd be so horrified by this, is intriguing. If they actually somehow criticized him for this, omg he'd be so wounded (though would maybe become angry/mean because ...egotistical 8, Idk).


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Most sensitive - 1, 4, 6. 

Least - 8, 9.

Most and least sensitive - 5.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> I get why a lot of people are alluding to type 1 on this, but on the same side of that token, if a 1 thinks he/she is right and justified, then he/she _probably _doesn't give two shits about other peoples' criticisms because he/she is right, and everyone else is dead ass wrong.


But, then, again, how well people are willing to consider critique can say something about their sensitivity to it. Some types, well, some people... regardless of type, might be unable to even consider internalizing a critique without having a total meltdown. So they can appear not to care, or they can become callous... types such as 1, 5, 7, 8, maybe 9. That's about half. Other types might freak out more openly, or in a way that makes you think "Yep, that got to them". But maybe it didn't really get to them any more than it got to others who just expressed their reaction differently. 

And it also depends on what type of criticism.

1s: Probably will only be offended if it's something sort of moral thing they're insecure about, or something they pride themselves on (...usually still out of insecurity). 

2s: Will most likely be offended if your criticize their ability to be helpful, how much good they're doing. If you at all suggest they're inconveniencing someone, or making things "worse" for anyone, they will be ~horrified~.

3s: Will most likely be offended if you criticize their... ???? The meaning of their success, status, the worth of their accomplishments? I had a 3 boss who made an entire presentation on how she basically saved the department from a bastion of depravity, full of points and supposed facts and figures (the presentation was actually supposed to be a fun, laid back thing educating the rest of our company on how our department worked and what we did on a daily basis -- it was a monthly thing at our company, each month a new department gave the speech). Someone was like, "Uhhhh, but what about the fact that X, Y, Z, and all your employees have become extremely miserable whereas they used to be happy, and doesn't figure M only show something really abstract but not take into account how it affects Bla bla bla in real life?"

She was fucking livid, I felt hell freeze over. That person was fired before too long.

4s: Will likely be offended if you criticize something they felt vulnerable sharing or producing, or criticize/question the validity of their emotions. Criticize something that hurts their pride, pokes holes in their image. 

5s: Will likely be offended if your criticize their knowledge base on something they think they know a lot about

6s: Will likely be offended if you criticize... ??? This I don't know

7s: I dunno this one either. I feel like 7s will tune out almost any sort of criticism pretty immediately, anything that might threaten make them reflect to the point of giving up an entitlement.

8s: Will be offended if you criticize their power, competence, independence, strength. Like make fun of them for being vulnerable, they won't like it at all.

9s: I don't know what would offend 9s since they generally don't tell me  It depends on the person regardless of type, but for some reason I think this might be the case for 9s more than for any other type...


----------

